# Vizsla Demodex



## Gemma1994 (10 mo ago)

Our pup is 4 months old, we noticed some bald patches appearing rapidly on his head. We took him to the vets who advised it was demodex mites.

They given us bravecto. We gave this to him a week ago. Pup is still itching his head a lot, not giving it time to heal. Any suggestions on whay we can do to stop him itching? Also how long does it usually take for them to be treated.

It's primarily at night when he's in his crate as during the day we can keep an eye on him.

Any help would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Gemma1994 said:


> Our pup is 4 months old, we noticed some bald patches appearing rapidly on his head. We took him to the vets who advised it was demodex mites.
> 
> They given us bravecto. We gave this to him a week ago. Pup is still itching his head a lot, not giving it time to heal. Any suggestions on whay we can do to stop him itching? Also how long does it usually take for them to be treated.
> 
> ...


Put a cone on his head*



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/well-and-good-padded-e-collar-x-small-575-95-2404447?cm_mmc=PSH%7cGGL%7cSPP%7cSBU04%7c0%7cOB-WellandGood%7c4WFiWVPAWuTrC7Lb2t2JTr%7c58700007475749846%7cPRODUCT_GROUP%7c0%7c0%7cpla-1457993176071%7c126426033502%7c15105391104&gclid=CjwKCAiAvaGRBhBlEiwAiY-yMCFE9lZka-pyJIy8bEND737Fn5LqwkwsJCP-dSiZZbpoT-BeDVfX-hoCLH0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even after the mites die, they are still itching for a little while. Use a antimicrobial shampoo, so the scratching does not lead to a skin infection. I also rub coconut oil on any place there has been hair loss. It also helps cut down on them itching.


----------

